# Are Automatic Doors required under ADA



## mtlogcabin (Jan 23, 2012)

Complaint came in that the 14 screen theater does not have Automatic Doors at the entrance.

Not a requirement under IBC

Was it a requirement under ADA?

I can't find that it was but thought I would check here with the experts.

Constructed in 2008 under the 2006 IBC & ANSI


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 23, 2012)

Automatic door openers are an option to meeting other provisions of the code.  For example, the door pull forces are usually not enough to keep doors closed in a wind.  Therefore, we put one set on an automatic device and set the others so the wind will not wreck them.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2012)

Automatic and Power-Assisted Doors are not required by any code or standard, including the ADAAG.

If the Door Opening Force or the Maneuvering Clearances are not there, you may add Automatic and Power-Assisted Doors to comply to some guideline sections

If provided there are guidlines that they must comply to:

ANSI/BHMA A156.10-1999 American National Standard for Power Operated Pedestrian Doors

ANSI/BHMA A156.19-1997 American National Standard for Power Assist and Low Energy Power Operated Doors

ANSI/BHMA A156.19-2002 American National Standard for Power Assist and Low Energy Power Operated Doors


----------

